# Panoramic Head



## Mick (May 20, 2017)

Hi all. Yes its time to open the wallet again. This time I'm getting back into my landscapes after a long time doing wildlife and wondered if anyone out there in Canon land could recommend a good tripod head for panoramic photography. It will need to be well built. I know most of the tripod firms do them but I wonder if anyone uses one and what there views are before I buy something I know little about.

Thanks for any advice

Mick


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2017)

Are you looking for a single-row or a multi-row head?


----------



## Mick (May 20, 2017)

Hi Neuro, to be honest I'm not sure. Ive looked at both and what I want to photograph which is only land and sea scapes. Single row seems more suited for what I want but you never know what the future brings.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (May 20, 2017)

Hello Mick,

which lenses do you plan to use for your panoramas?
If you plan to use focal length greater than 70 to 100mm I would recommend a multirow panoramic head.
If you even plan to use really long focal length lense (as you are coming from wildlife I guess you do have such lenses) the Nodal Ninja Ultimate M2 Giga could be the product you are looking for. 

https://shop.nodalninja.com/products/ultimate-m2-giga-rd8-ii-roatotr-f9000

regards
Frank


----------



## Mick (May 20, 2017)

I have a Samyang 14mm, Canon 16-35mm and 24-105 as I have done some single shot landscapes before.
Thanks
Mick


----------



## danski0224 (May 20, 2017)

Mick said:


> Hi all. Yes its time to open the wallet again. This time I'm getting back into my landscapes after a long time doing wildlife and wondered if anyone out there in Canon land could recommend a good tripod head for panoramic photography. It will need to be well built. I know most of the tripod firms do them but I wonder if anyone uses one and what there views are before I buy something I know little about.
> 
> Thanks for any advice
> 
> Mick



Check out the Benro MPC 30


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2017)

Do you have a good tripod and a good ballhead with an Arca-Swiss type clamp? If so, for a single row pano, I'd consider the RRS PC-PRO or PC-LR (screw and lever clamp, respectively). I tend to do single row panos (even though I can do multirows with the RRS PG-02 that I mainly use with my 600/4 II). I typically use portrait orientation (meaning I use an L-bracket) and 50-100mm focal length. 




EOS 1D X, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM @ 59mm, 10 s, f/9, ISO 400; 13 shots in portrait orientation


----------



## BeenThere (May 20, 2017)

Really Right Stuff pano head. You can start with the components that do a single row and add other component to get multi row capability a a later date, if you find a need. If you are only doing distant pano (all at infinity focus), where nodal centering can be neglected, then a simple rotating plate that can be leveled may be adequate.


----------

